
9/11 Truth and the Silence of the IR Discipline - galaxyLogic
https://journals.sagepub.com/doi/full/10.1177/0304375419898334
======
anigbrowl
I'm not a 9-11 truther, but am interested in conspiracy theories and studied
the ones around 9-11 at length. Many are of course nonsense or simply poorly
informed, but there were many sincere inquirers who raised troubling questions
about everything from forensic incongruities to the bizarre chain of unlikely
coincidences in the official narrative. I mostly turned away from the subject
after the NIST reports emerged, though I was interested to note that some
people were still researching the topic and expected to learn more from time
to time as computational and informational capabilities improved, just as we
have learned more about many historical events, such as the eruption of
Vesuvius.

On a preliminary read, this seems a thoughtful and cogently argued review of
the literature. However I don't agree with all of the author's conclusions by
any means, notably his allegation that Osama bin Laden was killed in late
2001; if so, military and political strategists have constructed a very
elaborate narrative of failure to cover up their success eg
[https://www.foreign.senate.gov/imo/media/doc/S%20Prt%20111-3...](https://www.foreign.senate.gov/imo/media/doc/S%20Prt%20111-35%20Tora%20Bora%20Revisited%20How%20We%20Failed%20to%20Get%20Bin%20Laden%20and%20Why%20it%20Matters%20Today.pdf)

While doubting some of the assertions, I agree with the author's general
contention that academic inquiry has failed by allowing 9-11 to be
investigated as a purely criminal enterprise while accepting some well-known
and flaws and widely-acknowledged lacunae therein (eg the exact nature of the
US-Saudi relationship in relation to these matters). A historic and strategic
reassessment is long overdue.

It's also possible that the publication of a paper like this might arise out
of other states' desire to strategically distance themselves from or redefine
their relationships with the US, and what they know or believe about the
events of 9-11 could be secondary to the desire to change their own national
conversation on the topic.

------
galaxyLogic
There's some crazy pictures here showing WTC towers pulverizing in mid-air
rather than "collapsing"

